# The phrase "making love"?



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

My hubby almost always refers to it as either having sex or, when he's in a naughty mood, fcuking. I think he thinks "making love" sounds corny or silly. Guess I just wanted to know what other guys think?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

We call it what it is - connecting




Laila8 said:


> My hubby almost always refers to it as either having sex or, when he's in a naughty mood, fcuking. I think he thinks "making love" sounds corny or silly. Guess I just wanted to know what other guys think?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

When speaking in euphemisms, which is rare, it's "adult activities" or just "activities". But generally it's just sex.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I am not a man, but I tend to think of it as having sex or fvcking. I've been with DH for 16 years and have never heard him use the phrase "making love", so I'm pretty sure he thinks of is as sex or fvcking, too.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

We call it Nookie! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

When I think "making love," this video always comes to mind... 

https://youtu.be/GaoLU6zKaws


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Reminds me of 70's music and Bad Company:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeZqjZ_kvLY

We call it a lot of things but never making love. It sounds silly even though it's a nice thought.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Satya said:


> When I think "making love," this video always comes to mind...
> 
> https://youtu.be/GaoLU6zKaws


I'm still lol'ing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Satya said:


> When I think "making love," this video always comes to mind...
> 
> https://youtu.be/GaoLU6zKaws


I think of this.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP7k4LXM1rE


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Funny. My wife and I don't really refer to it as anything at all, really. As in we don't have a common term for it. Just "sex", I suppose.

She used to say "getting lucky", but I honestly don't like that term, especially in marriage, and especially the way she used it. There's nothing "lucky" about marital sex (or maybe there is! lol). You get lucky with a one night stand at a bar. Or it doesn't imply that it's a mutual act.

And even though we use the F word far too much, we never use it in its proper context, which is kind of funny!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*W#1 liked the moniker "getting lucky!" My RSXW was more emboldened to just use the F-word!

My personal vernacular is just something along the lines of "let's do it!" Frankly, I detest the F-word! And while I'm not real vociferous during sex, my RSXW's every other word was the F-word, which is probably why I hate that word so much!

Truth be told, I was probably just too much of a stuffed shirt for her, more especially in the boudoir or any other place she felt like dropping her jeans!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

alexm said:


> And even though we use the F word far too much, we never use it in its proper context, which is kind of funny!


Of all the words in the English language that begin with the letter F only fück is referred to as the F word. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86zlSplwK2A

Two more euphemisms we use are "setting the alarm clock bit earlier" or I'll "come home early".


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

My wife calls it "do you want to take a shower?"

"making love" is a bit touchy feely for a guy.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Scrumping...LOL

My W calls it unicorn games.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

The best list I've found is from thought catalog, and I'll use many of them. It all depends on the situation. Specifically "making love" would be for a tender, perhaps even campy session. But I wouldn't use it if cuffs and blindfolds were in play. 

1. A bit of crumpet
2. A bit of “How’s yer father?”
3. A bit of the old in-out, in-out
4. Accommodation
5. Act of darkness
6. Adult naptime
7. Afternoon delight
8. Aggressive cuddling
9. Agreeing on stuff
10. Amorous congress
11. Assault with a friendly weapon
12. Attacking the pink fortress
13. Baking the potato
14. Balling
15. Bam-bam in the ham
16. Banana in a fruit salad
17. Bandicooting
18. Banging
19. Barneymugging
20. Basket-making
21. Batter-dipping the corn dog
22. Beard-splitting
23. Beating guts
24. Bedroom rodeo
25. Being intimate
26. Belly-bumping
27. Bending her over a barrel and showing her the fifty states
28. Bisecting the triangle
29. Blitzkrieg mit dem fleischgewehr
30. Blowing the grounsils
31. Bludgeoning the flaps
32. Bodging
33. Boffing
34. Boinking
35. Bonestorming
36. Boning
37. Boom-boom
38. Boppin’ squiddles
39. Bouncy-bouncy
40. Bow-chick-a-wow-wow
41. Bringing an al dente noodle to the spaghetti house
42. Bruising the beef curtains
43. Buckwilding
44. Bulging the back of the old onion bag
45. Bumping uglies
46. Buttering the biscuit
47. Burping the worm in the mole hole
48. Burying the weasel
49. Bushwacking
50. Buying Frisbees
51. Buzzing the Brillo
52. Carnal knowledge
53. Cattle-prodding the oyster ditch with the lap rocket
54. Caulking the tub
55. Cave-diving
56. Charvering
57. Checking the oil
58. Chesterfield rugby
59. Christening the yak
60. Churning butter
61. Cleaning the cobwebs with the womb broom
62. Clicketing
63. Clunge plunge
64. Commixtion
65. Completing the jigsaw puzzle
66. Corking the onion
67. Crashing the custard truck
68. Creaming the Twinkie
69. Crunching guts
70. Crushing buns
71. Cully-shangying
72. Dancing in the sheets
73. Dancing the goat’s jig
74. Daubing the brush
75. ****ening
76. Digging up the sand crab
77. Dinky-tickling
78. Dipping the crane in the oil well
79. Dipping the stinger in the honey
80. Dipping the wick
81. Disappointing the wife
82. Docking
83. Doddling
84. Doing it
85. Doing squat thrusts in the cucumber patch
86. Doing the Devil’s dance
87. Doing the dirty deed
88. Doing the dipsy doodle
89. Doing the do
90. Doing the hibbety-dibbety
91. Doing the horizontal greased-weasel tango
92. Doing the mystery dance
93. Doing the nasty
94. Doing the wild thing
95. Doinking
96. Doodle-bopping
97. Doodling
98. Drabbling
99. Driving Miss Daisy
100. Dunking the dingus
101. Enraging the cave
102. Entangling the lower beards
103. Entering the castle
104. Exploring Punarnia
105. Extreme flirting
106. Feeding the kitty
107. Fenorking
108. Ferking
109. Fettling
110. Fickey-fick
111. Fidgeting the midget in Bridget
112. Filling her out like an application
113. Filling the cream donut
114. Filling the gas tank
115. Fishing for kippers
116. Fixing the clap flap
117. Fletching
118. Flimp-flopping
119. Forbidden polka
120. Four-legged foxtrot
121. Frickle-frackle
122. Frigging
123. ****ing
124. Funny business
125. Furgling
126. Getting a bellyful of marrow
127. Getting busy
128. Getting down
129. Getting it on
130. Getting laid
131. Getting some
132. Getting up in them guts
133. Getting one’s banana peeled
134. Getting one’s bean waxed
135. Getting one’s bone honed
136. Getting one’s canoe shellacked
137. Getting one’s kettle mended
138. Getting one’s Twinkie stinky
139. Getting some stank on the hang down
140. Giving her the beans
141. Giving the dog a bone
142. Going all the way
143. Going balls-deep
144. Going crab fishing in the Dead Sea
145. Going heels-to-Jesus
146. Going in the nappy dugout
147. Going to the grocery store
148. Gland-to-gland combat
149. Glazing the donut
150. Greasing the loaf pan
151. Grummeting
152. Gutsticking
153. Hanging 20 toes
154. Hanging at the Y
155. Hanky panky
156. Harpooning the salty longshoreman
157. Having relations
158. Having hot pudding for supper
159. Hiding the bishop
160. Hiding the Nazi
161. Hitting a home run
162. Hitting the skins
163. Hitting the upvote button
164. Hot beef injection
165. Humpy-squirty
166. Horizontal refreshments
167. Hot yoga
168. Humping
169. Huntching
170. Interior decorating
171. Introducing Charley
172. Intromission
173. Jamming the clam
174. Jerking it where she’s twerking it
175. Jerking off with someone to talk to
176. Jiffy-stiffing
177. Jiggery-pokery
178. Jingle-jangling
179. Jinking
180. Jiving
181. Joint session of Congress
182. Jumping bones
183. Jumping the turnstile
184. Knobbing
185. Knocking boots
186. Knowing someone in the biblical sense
187. Launching the meat missile
188. Laying pipe
189. Loading the clown into the cannon
190. Locking legs and swapping gravy
191. Lust-and-thrust
192. Makin’ bacon
193. Making a magical sandwich
194. Making it
195. Making love
196. Making one’s way downtown
197. Making the beast with two backs
198. Making whoopee
199. Marital congress
200. Mashing the fat
201. Mattress-dancing
202. Matrimonial polka
203. Midnight jockey ride
204. Mingling limbs
205. Mishing
206. Moistening the Pope
207. Mollocking
208. Monkey business
209. Monster mashing
210. Mort douce
211. Mortar and pestle
212. Moving furniture
213. Myrtling
214. Naffing
215. Nailing
216. Negotiating the forested chasm
217. Nobbling
218. Noddy
219. Nubbing
220. Nugging
221. Nurtling
222. Nut in the gut
223. Nygling
224. Occupying
225. Opening the gates of Mordor
226. Organ grinding
227. Oscillating the unmentionables
228. Paddling up Coochie Creek
229. Palliardizing
230. Pants-off dance-off
231. Parallel parking
232. Parking the beef bus in Tuna Town
233. Parting the pink sea
234. Passing the gravy
235. Patching the hatchet wound
236. Peeling the tree bark
237. Pelvic pinochle
238. Phutzing
239. Pickling the prime meridian
240. Pile-driving
241. Pizzling
242. Planting the parsnip
243. Playing a game of Mr. Wobbly hides his helmet
244. Playing dungeons and dragons
245. Playing hide the cannoli
246. Playing peek-a-boo with your vein cane in the flesh pipe
247. Playing Tetris
248. Playing with the box the kid came in
249. Plonking
250. Plooking
251. Plowing through the bean field
252. Plugging
253. Pogo in the shrub
254. Poking squid
255. Pole-varnishing
256. Polishing the porpoise
257. Pondering the unicorn
258. Porking
259. Posting a letter
260. Pounding the paternal piston
261. Pounding the punani pavement
262. Puddle-snuggling
263. Pranging
264. Praying with the knees upwards
265. Pressing dangly parts
266. Pressing the baby button
267. Pressure-washing the quiver bone in the ***** wrinkle
268. Prick-scouring
269. Prigging
270. Pronging
271. Pully-hawly
272. Pumping fur
273. Punch-****ing the rosebud
274. Punching the cow
275. Putting condensed milk on the waffle
276. Putting ranch dressing in Hidden Valley
277. Putting the bread in the oven
278. Putting the email in the spam folder
279. Putting the wand in the chamber of secrets
280. Quelching
281. Quimsticking
282. Releasing the Kraken
283. Riding St. George
284. Riding the bolonga pony
285. Riding the Bony Express
286. Rip-‘n’-Dip
287. Roasting the broomstick
288. Rocking ‘n’ rolling
289. Rogering
290. Rolling in the hay
291. Rooting
292. Roughing up the suspect
293. Rubbing the fun bits
294. Rubbing wet spots
295. Rumbusticating
296. Rummaging in the root cellar
297. Rumpling
298. Rumpy-pumpy
299. Rutting
300. Schnoodlypooping
301. Scoring
302. Scragging
303. Screwing
304. Scrogging
305. Scromping
306. Scrumping
307. Searching for pocket change
308. Seeing a man about a dog
309. Sending out for sushi
310. Sexual congress
311. Sexy time
312. Shaboinking
313. Shafting
314. Shagging
315. Shaking sheets
316. Shampooing the wookie
317. Sharpening the pencil
318. Sheathing the meat dagger
319. Shocking the monkey
320. Shooting the meat rocket into the sausage wallet
321. Shrimpin’ the Barbie
322. Shtupping
323. Shucking the oyster
324. Sinking the pink
325. Skeet-shooting
326. Skinning the cat
327. Sklooging
328. Slamming the clam
329. Slap and tickle
330. Slapping sloppies
331. Slaying the vadragon
332. Sliming the banana
333. Slippin’ and slidin’
334. Slophockey
335. Smacking the salmon
336. Smashing buttflaps
337. Smashing pissers
338. Smegging
339. Snabbling
340. Snibbing
341. Snu-snu
342. Souring the kraut
343. Spearing the bearded clam
344. Spelunking the slime cave
345. Splitting the hamster
346. Splooge bathing
347. Splurgin’ the nurge
348. Spray-painting the cervix
349. Squat-jumping in the cucumber patch
350. Squishin’ the gibbly bits
351. Sticking it in the slop box
352. Sticking the llama’s head up the lift shaft
353. Stirring guts
354. Stirring the up-skirt yogurt
355. Struggle snuggling
356. Stuffin’ the muffin
357. Stuffing the taco
358. Swanky swirling
359. Sweeping the chimney
360. Switcheling
361. Taking Grandma to Applebee’s
362. Taking ol’ One-Eye to the optometrist
363. Taking the bald-headed gnome for a stroll in the misty forest
364. Taking the magic bus to Manchester
365. Taming the strange
366. Tapping ass
367. Testing the humidity
368. Testing the suspension
369. Thumping thighs
370. Thrashing the gash
371. Threading the needle
372. Thrumming
373. Tickling her tummy from the inside
374. Tiffing
375. Tonking
376. Torpedoing the eel
377. Tripping down the mine shaft
378. Tromboning
379. Tube-snake boogie
380. Tubular wedging
381. Tumbling
382. Tunnel patrol
383. Twirling the Dum Dum
384. Two-ball in the middle pocket
385. Two-person push-ups
386. Tying the true lover’s knot
387. Using a telescope to explore the black hole
388. Venerean mirth
389. Venery
390. Violating the prime directive
391. Vulcanizing the whoopee stick
392. Waka-waka
393. Waxing ass
394. Wetting the willy
395. Whitewashing the picket fence
396. Whittling the love branch
397. Wiggling the toothpick
398. Yentzing
399. Yiffing
400. Zig-Zagging


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: The phrase &quot;making love&quot;?*

@Acoa I'm printing off your list, it will make for a great laugh in the pub at the weekend. There's some funny ones on there! 
Great Job, thanks

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

When we were first dating and married, my wife did not like the word sex or fuсking either. I would say she still finds the word fuсking to be offensive so we don't use it. (you'll notice that TAM will not censor that word when used grammatically in a way that empathizes with the general public's dislike of the word). 

Any way we use the words "be together" the majority of the time when talking about sex. When we have sex, we do enjoy talking dirty to one another rather graphically, but the word fuсking has NEVER made it into the mix of talking dirty.

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

I just tell my wife she is going to give me some, IF we even say anything first. Much of the time we simply go at it with no intelligible words before or during. 

if we are discussing sex and not getting ready for it, then it all depends on the company around us. My wife can out cuss a drunken sailor in certain company, as can I, yet both of us also have enough manners to keep discussions on a comfortable level for all that are around.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby INSISTS that it be called MAKING LOVE. So I call it anything but. Really, 'making love' sounds sappy and needy to me, especially if it has to be 'making love' every single time. Sometimes I want to just be fvcked, not 'made love' to, kwim?


----------



## SouthernViking (May 7, 2016)

We make Love but during the act we may get nasty with our language. I have known to call it "putting some gravy on the whisker biscuit"


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> My hubby INSISTS that it be called MAKING LOVE. So I call it anything but. Really, 'making love' sounds sappy and needy to me, especially if it has to be 'making love' every single time. Sometimes *I want to just be fvcked*, not 'made love' to, kwim?


OMG, I might start a new thread about why women really desire sex with their spouse. 

_But don't you love me honey?_

Just shut the **** up and freaking do me already and stop being such a whiney little sap!

Badsanta


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I usually call it The Human Pretzel.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* @Acoa ~ So where's "Parking the porpoise" and "Putting the Cadillac back in the garage?"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

She calls it cuddling


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

BadSanta, I'm like your wife in that I don't like the term fcuking for married sex. Just seems too crass to me. I'm far from a prude but for some reason, referring to it as fcuking between a husband and a wife just seems crude.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Laila8 said:


> BadSanta, I'm like your wife in that I don't like the term fcuking for married sex. Just seems too crass to me. I'm far from a prude but for some reason, referring to it as fcuking between a husband and a wife just seems crude.


If your husband is in a "naughty" mood and wants to be a bit crude, perhaps you might want to use reverse psychology on him and tell him you REALLY like it when he talks dirty. Then criticize him for not doing it good enough for you. Then when he wants to ask you to fcuk him, he will get self conscious, feel like an idiot, and avoid speaking that way!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Does it matter?

For us, mostly Mrs. Lurkster, it depends on the heat of the moment.

The hornier she gets....the more things change from 'making love' to "#$% my brains out"

I kind of like it when she gets to saying "#$% my brains out".

Same is true with other things. Things go from "eat me", to "lick my c*nt". 

I like that too, but that's just me. 

>


----------



## Mommywhatohnothing (May 30, 2016)

When my husband wants to do it he always asks me if I want a "full body" massage. Which invariably leads to sex.

Sometimes he also says "hey, wanna help me work this kink out of my back" which is his code for wanting me on top.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah....
I didn't realize til I read this that I don't really even like the term making love lol. We call it eeker like the sound a bed makes or time to get after it.


----------



## sscygni (Apr 13, 2016)

My wife is very verbally indirect until we are into things. She almost never calls it anything; non verbal cues are the norm. In conversation with her, making love is the preferred term as "****ing" is vulgar and "sex" is something that animals do .

I don't think she has ever referred to cunnilingus as anything other than "kiss me down there"


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

In my naive younger days I assumed women would prefer to think of it as "making love".

Now I know better. It seems a lot of them want to be fvcked


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

What is the origin of sex being referred to as "making love" anyway? When did this term first appear?


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

southbound said:


> What is the origin of sex being referred to as "making love" anyway? When did this term first appear?


I heard Simon & Garfunkel's Cecilia ("Making love in the afternoon with Cecilia") this morning and decided to google. 

The Grammarphobia Blog: Making love, then and now

Short version, 16th century when it meant "pay amorous attention; to court, woo." As for intercouse the OED's first written reference for that is from 1927 in a play by Mae West.


----------



## Annette Tush (May 4, 2016)

:grin2:>:wink2: good one. I might adopt this...


Yeswecan said:


> Scrumping...LOL
> 
> My W calls it unicorn games.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

UMP said:


> My wife calls it "do you want to take a shower?"
> 
> "making love" is a bit touchy feely for a guy.


Ok... my husband will sound like a weird-o I suppose.. it's not that he uses this phrase "Making love" but he's told me it is always "*making love*" to him.. he won't use the work "F***k, and it's never "just sex" to him (his own words).. 

It is me more so BEING NAUGHTY and dirty who uses the terms.. I wouldn't have a problem saying F*** in the bedroom.. but I know he wouldn't like that.. I tell him how I want to suck his C*** and things like that.. he is a "touchy feely" -slow hand / easy touch sorta guy...very romantic ...Hey he always gets me to the big "O"...so I can't complain! 

Come on now.. don't cut up on these men!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Laila8 said:


> My hubby almost always refers to it as either having sex or, when he's in a naughty mood, fcuking. I think he thinks "making love" sounds corny or silly. Guess I just wanted to know what other guys think?


Making love sounds like something sophisticated lovers do. 

How about next time going for "Husband tonight I want you and I to indulge in an act of carnal congress so awesome thst we will make the toes of people three blocks away curl!" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

We call it sexy time. Adult fun. Getting busy. 

Oral sex is referred to as Special Attention.

I've always thought "making love" sounded cheesy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I remember laying in bed with my husband one night and I wanted sex but I wasn't feeling doing the whole foreplay thing. I just wanted to f*ck but I wanted to know if he was in the mood. He doesn't like to be asked directly "hey, wanna have sex?"

So I asked him the following questions:

Want me to ride the baloney pony?

Wanna take the skin boat to tuna town?

Wanna play hide the salami?

Wanna show me your summer sausage?

He wasn't amused. But *I* thought I was absolutely hilarious. Still got sex. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe I should text her, DTML?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Ok... my husband will sound like a weird-o I suppose.. it's not that he uses this phrase "Making love" but he's told me it is always "*making love*" to him.. he won't use the work "F***k, and it's never "just sex" to him (his own words)..
> 
> It is me more so BEING NAUGHTY and dirty who uses the terms.. I wouldn't have a problem saying F*** in the bedroom.. but I know he wouldn't like that.. I tell him how I want to suck his C*** and things like that.. he is a "touchy feely" -slow hand / easy touch sorta guy...very romantic ...Hey he always gets me to the big "O"...so I can't complain!
> 
> Come on now.. don't cut up on these men!


After 25 years of marriage it's a given that my wife and I love each other. "Naughty" IMO is what gives sex that extra little kick.
I agree with YOU. Naughty is where it's at!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

For some reason "making love" conjures images of really boring, vanilla sex, with the lights off. Especially when used by a man.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

joannacroc said:


> for some reason "making love" conjures images of really boring, vanilla sex, with the lights off. Especially when used by a man.


exactly!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

It's Business Time - Flight of the Conchords - YouTube.com

Making love for 2 whole minutes.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

joannacroc said:


> For some reason "making love" conjures images of really boring, vanilla sex, with the lights off. Especially when used by a man.


How about turn this around.. would any woman want a man who didn't feel the emotional with her.. and know how to make love??.. I know I wouldn't want that man at all.. 

.. I have never felt sex was boring.. it's bonding, it's exhilarating.. .. true.. it's great to flirt.. and switch things up too, get a little wild.. we all love some new novelty... some surprise.. heck that's how I got more sex out of my husband when my drive was higher.. I was the Novelty Queen...

But still Making love is wonderful.. I have to disagree with many who down it here.. It's an important part of marriage ... it's about giving of yourselves, sharing your all.. take those things away.. it's just Fu**cking.. that could get old.. 

I have never felt making love gets old.. I guess I'm the odd one out here..I also consider myself a bit of a sex addict.. so It must be pretty good.


----------

